
Ask HN: What are some of the simplest highest earning businesses or startups? - syrp
I&#x27;ve seen some stuff on indiehackers (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiehackers.com&#x2F;product&#x2F;park-io) that are just a simple script turned into $125k&#x2F;month (obviously they also grew the complexity as the user base grew), but anyone know of any other interesting companies that had very simple origins.
======
scrollaway
In terms of simplicity to earnings, Salesforce and Wordpress plugins probably.

